# Oil on Spark plug need help asap



## Jazmyn8801 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys,
This is my first time here and i'm stressing out alot... 
Anyway I have a 2004 Xtrail. 
I've only had it for 6 months and I've changed the spark plugs about a month ago and discovered that i had oil on 1 spark plug. 
I cleaned it all up and replaced the spark plugs and then i checked my oil and i had none, pulled out my spark plugs and there is all my oil.
I have been to 4 different mechanics and even 2 Nissan dealers and they told me to replace the rocker cover gasket and tube seals... 
Problem is no one knows what tube seals are and no one sells them..
I'm changing the rocker cover gasket tomorrow but i really need to know what seals i exactly have to change to stop the oil leaking.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

How is it possible that you could see 6 mechanics and no one could answer your question? I suspect they are talking about the rubber part that goes over your spark plugs. Oil contamination destroys rubber.


----------

